# Green coolant 1.8L engine



## SuperDaveDuex (Oct 12, 2018)

I use the 50/50 green in my 2012 Cruze LTZ, with no issue. Mine was made in the USA though. I can't imagine the Holden being that much different to make this an issue.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

SuperDaveDuex said:


> I use the 50/50 green in my 2012 Cruze LTZ, with no issue. Mine was made in the USA though. I can't imagine the Holden being that much different to make this an issue.


I don't think the fine folks at Chevrolet would entertain any warranty claims but you can use any color coolant you want I suppose?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Is it the new flourescent green or the old green?

I wouldn't use the old green. 

And just to be safe. I'd probably flush it and refill with the standard flourescent orange or red or whatever is used in Australia.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The life of most green coolants is ~3 years/36k.

The life of Dexcool/HOAT coolants is ~5 years/150k.

It's a fair bet you need to change it anyway.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you for the replies.

I read somewhere the green coolant is less compatible with the metal constitution of these engines - they are more suited for old iron cast engines. That is, it protects against corrosion less compared to the long life red/orange coolant which is my main concern.

As for whether it is fluorescent or old green, I will take a photo of it tomorrow when there is more sunlight.
Looking at it earlier, it was a darker green. Did not give me the impression it was fluorescent.

Regards,
Ralph


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The new green is the same as the orange and red and other colors out there. IIRC. The difference in coloring was for types of equipment being used. There's yellow, blue, and purple also.

The old green was the only color and was acidic. Only had a 3 year lifespan. And wasn't good for vehicles that didn't get a lot of use. Corrosion from sitting around. For instance. My grandpas 74 F250 that I only used once every 3 months.

You want to use the newer coolant. I'm not sure how it's labled. LIfetime or 100k miles or something like that.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I found Repco's coolant matching search showing a green coolant, with 5 years lifespan. The logbook only has these tabs left when a service was done, does not go into detail what was actually performed. The coolant has no signs of being old though.

In reading more, the lighter coloured green or "fluorescent" coolant is used on old cards, before the mid 90's. Mine is dark and not translucent. I should be ok for a while.

I might change the coolant when I change the seals in the oil/water heat exchanger which is notorious (the seals) for failing and mixing oil into the coolant. Replacing the seals as a preventative measure.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Do NOT use any other color of coolant than what your Cruze has in it. Mixing different color coolants can be bad, after prolonged use. If you have Dexcool (orange), do NOT add any other color coolant to it. I had to get mine flushed and replace a couple seals. I'm still chasing my third coolant leak, since I did that.  The previous leak was caused by a deteriorated hose (Engine oil blew up onto the heater hose), and the first one was actually before the mixing of the coolants (Water Outlet Housing & Reservoir Hose union cracked).


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I do not know exactly what coolant my car uses, what product it is. I do not need to add coolant, just added demineralised water to top up the reservoir. Australia does have for sale a top up coolant 1 litre bottle which is apparently compatible with any coolant. Whether that holds true who knows.

I would be flushing it out, and hosing the insides with tap water from the hose then adding fresh coolant when I do the coolant change. I cannot get over there not being any detailed record of what was done at a service. They just stamp the book which means **** to me.


----------

